# me la recuerda / me recuerda a ella



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Ambas frases se refieren a mi amiga:

1. Esta canción me [C.I.] *la* [C.D.] recuerda.
2. Esta canción me [C.I.] recuerda *a ella* [C.D.]

Que yo sepa ambas frases son correctas. 
Quisiera saber: ¿Cuál de estas contrucciones (*la* o *a ella*) se prefiere?

Saludos


----------



## Jocaribbean

las dos estan bien.
La primera solo se usa en el caso de Objeto directo. La puedes usar siempre y cuando hayas mencionado el objeto anteriormente, y se usa para no caer en redundancias.


----------



## Beah_sp

yo veo mas natural y que se usa más la segunda (al menos en España). Si dices 'esta cancion me recuerda a ella', queda más claro que te recuerda a esa persona. Si dices 'me la recuerda', se puede confundir si estás hablando de la canción o de esa persona.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
The second one means some more emphasis, almost like saying "only she and no one else".
For some reason, I find very natural (more than No.2) the following sentence:
Esta canción me *la* recuerda *a ella*.

Regards


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> The second one means some more emphasis, almost like saying "only she and no one else".
> For some reason, I find very natural (more than No.2) the following sentence:
> Esta canción me *la* recuerda *a ella*.
> 
> Regards


 
¡Gracias! Entiendo bien: Esta canción me *la* recuerda *a ella*.
En esta frase el pronombre tónico (a ella) en función de complemento directo  se duplica con el pronombre átono (la). 

Pero todavía tengo un problema con el pronombre tónico.
Que yo sepa no es posible usar el pronombre tónico solo (a ella, a ti) sin el correspondiente pronombre átono (la, te). Por eso no entiendo que es correcto:
Esta canción me recuerda *a ella* / Esta canción me recuerda *a ti*.. 

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again,


Pitt said:


> Por eso no entiendo que es sea correcto:
> Esta canción me recuerda *a ella* / Esta canción me recuerda *a ti*.


 
The one with "a ella" did not sound very natural to me. Now I understand that's because "la" is needed there and "a ella" is the bit that one can remove if one doesn't mean contrast or distinctness.

But I seems we never use "*te* me recuerda [a ti]" not to mention "me *te* recuerda [a ti]".

There must be something about "recordar" when meaning "_to make [something] be put in someone's mind_", because when meaning simply "_to remember_", the rules about clitic pronuns placement are followed indeed: 
[Ella] te recordó a ti. = She did remember you.
Me recuerdo a mí. = I remember myself.
No nos recordaban a nosotros.= They weren't remembering us [but others].
¿La recuerdas a ella? = Do you remember her [precisely]?

An topic to research. I'll be back .


----------



## Beah_sp

I know this won't help much, cause I don't know which the rules are so I can't give you an explanation, I'm sorry. I just wanted to say that the most natural and used one in Spanish is 'me recuerda a ella', and the rest of choices sound really weird to me :S


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,





Beah_sp said:


> ...the most natural and used one in Spanish is 'me recuerda a ella', and the rest of choices sound really weird to me :S


Now it seems that it's a matter of regional usage.
I'm doubting because "me recuerda a ella" doesn't sound incorrect to me, just not very natural.

Regards


----------



## Beah_sp

lol yeah it is, especially cause i know that 'me recuerda a ti' is the right one,but I cannot explain why  lol. I think there's no way to say that sentence including 'te' :s You could say 'te recuerda a mi'= it reminds YOU of ME. It's basically pretty similar to english: reminds me *of you=  *me recuerda *a ti* / it reminds you *of her* = te recuerda *a ella*


----------



## Milton Sand

I see your point, Beah_s. 

But in "it reminds me of her", the direct object is "me" and the indirect one is "of her", while in "me recuerda a ella", the direct object is "a ella" and "me" is the indirect one.
_Me_ (C.I.) recuerda _a ella_ (C.D.) = It reminds _me_ (D.O.) _of her_ (I.O.) = Me la recuerda.

I think you agree with simply "me la recuerda".

If that analisys is wrong, the problem is solved.

Since in Spanish the direct object is "a ella", pronoun duplication by using "la" is suppose to be mandatory. That is what Pitt finds inconsistent about "me recuerda a ella". Look: 

5.1. Si el complemento tónico es también un pronombre personal, la coaparición del pronombre átono es obligatoria, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _Me castigaron a mí; A ti te dieron el premio. _DPD: pronombres personales átonos, 5.1.

Regards


----------



## Beah_sp

Hmm well, there are a lot of rules that speakers don't really use and it's still the most common use (even if it doesnt follow the rule). In those sentences you last said ?me castigaron a mi; A ti te dieron el premio), I find saying 'a mi' or 'a ti' really useless. If you just say 'te dieron el premio', 'te' already  means that the prize was for YOU, and most of people wouldn't say 'a ti' again (at least not in Spain)

Cheers


----------



## Milton Sand

Sure, Beah_S. But the _coaparición_ is not that useless. We use it only by means of emphasis or distinctness when one means so:
— ¿A quién le dieron el premio?
— Me lo dieron a mí.

Now, please notice that you found "a ti" and "a mí" disposable and considered "te" and "me" to be meaningful enough. But in "me recuerda a ella" you feel like "a ella" is needed and "la" is disposable.

I'm still looking for the reason why it seems correct.

I'll be back


----------



## Beah_sp

lol yeah i agree with you, as i said 'me recuerda a ella' sounds the right one to me. I just mean't that 'la' wasn't necessary there, like 'me la recuerda a ella'. I'm also looking for the reason, i'll be back too lol


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> Since in Spanish the direct object is "a ella", pronoun duplication by using "la" is suppose to be mandatory. That is what Pitt finds inconsistent about "me recuerda a ella". Look:
> 
> 5.1. Si el complemento tónico es también un pronombre personal, la coaparición del pronombre átono es obligatoria, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _Me castigaron a mí; A ti te dieron el premio. _DPD: pronombres personales átonos, 5.1.
> 
> Regards


 
Hola Milton:

Esto es exactamente el punto que no entiendo.


----------



## manicha

En primer lugar, quiero decir que yo utilizaría siempre "me la recuerda" y no "me recuerda a ella". Pongámonos en situación.
Estoy oyendo música, pensativa. Mi amigo me pregunta.
-En qué piensas?
-En María. Esta canción me la recuerda. 
Encuentro que es la forma más más natural de hablar si acabas de mencionar el antecedente de "la" o "a ella", que es María. 
En cuanto a la RAE, en mi opinión, sólo encuentra correcta la primera, y no la segunda, por la cuestión de la duplicación del pronombre.
En el enlace propuesto por Milton DPD: pronombres personales átonos, 5.1. queda claro que es obligatorio que aparezca el pronombre átono si aparece el tónico. Es decir, no puede decirse "Dieron el premio a mí". Tiene que ser "Me dieron el premio a mí/A mí me dieron el premio" (enfatizando el a mí -y no a otro-) o bien simplemente, Me dieron el premio. 
Si pasáis al punto 5.2 del mismo texto, veréis que dice: 
 En el español general, el complemento directo tónico pospuesto al verbo no suele admitir la coaparición del pronombre átono, salvo que se trate también de un pronombre personal, caso en el que es obligada. Por eso, "Esta canción me recuerda a ella" sería, según el criterio de la RAE, incorrecta, ya que es un complemento directo tónico pospuesto y es, a la vez, un pronombre personal. En esto caso, sería obligatorio duplicar el pronombre. 
Es decir, que si lo entiendo bien, sería correcto:
Esta canción me recuerda a María. 
Esta canción me la recuerda. 
Esta canción me la recuerda a ella. 
Pero incorrecto. 
Esta canción me la recuerda a María.


----------



## Beah_sp

hmm entiendo, pero no se por qué se puede decir 'esta cancion me reucerda a María' y no 'esta canción me recuerda a ella'. Yo soy hispano hablante (al igual que tú por lo que veo) y jamás he escuchado decir 'esta canción me la recuerda'....como ya dije, las normas que dice la rae y el uso que hacemos la mayoría de los hablantes son distintos en algunas ocasiones. Puedes elegir entre hablar de forma 'incorrecta' pero que suene natural, y de forma correcta y que suene raro.... La rae también dice que lo correcto es decir 'la Internet' en lugar de 'Internet' a secas,y fíjate, jamás oí a nadie decir 'la Internet'


----------



## manicha

No, si yo me limito a citar lo que dice la RAE. Como hablante nativa, prefiero "me la recuerda" a "me recuerda a ella", pero esta opción me parece perfectamente correcta, natural y no le pondría ninguna pega. A mí tampoco me parece que sea imprescindible poner el "la" en "Me recuerda a ella". Y de hecho, aunque vaya totalmente en contra de la RAE, me parece imposible ponerlo si en vez de "a ella" o "a ellos", fuese "a ti" o "a vosotros". Esta canción me os recuerda a vosotros???!!! Esta canción me te recuerda a ti???!!!

Pero si pienso en utilizar la frase en una conversación, en la cual el antecedente de la/a ella tiene que haberse mencionado un momento antes, yo personalmente utilizaría "me la recuerda".


----------



## Pitt

Hola de nuevo:

Creo que si  el pronombre personal tónico 'a ella' aparece solo (sin el correspondiente pronombre personal tónico 'la') este pronombre funciona como suplemento (complemento de régimen).

Quizás ambas frases tienen la misma estructura gramatical:

This song reminds me [C.D.] of her [Suplemento].
Esta canción me [C.D.] recuerda a ella [Suplemento].

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola de nuevo:





Pitt said:


> Esta canción me [C.*I*.] recuerda a ella [Suplemento].


Yo pensé lo mismo, pero no me convencí. Ya expliqué la diferencia entre "remind" y "recordar". Creo que en tu análisis "me" tiene que ser el C.I. pues no este es el objeto del recuerdo sino "a ella"; no es "me" quien viene a la memoria, ¿a la memoria de quién? ¿Acaso de ella? Ay, qué enredo.

Ya vuelvo


----------



## meeel

Para mi es me recuerda a ella, me resultaria raro escuchar "me la recuerda"


----------



## Pitt

meeel said:


> Para mi es me recuerda a ella, me resultaria raro escuchar "me la recuerda"


 
En cualquier caso esta frase es gramaticalmente correcta:

Esta canción me [c. indirecto] recuerda a María [c. directo] >
Esta canción me [c. indirecto] la [c. directo] recuerda.


----------



## Pitt

manicha said:


> En cuanto a la RAE, en mi opinión, sólo encuentra correcta la primera, y no la segunda, por la cuestión de la duplicación del pronombre.
> En el enlace propuesto por Milton DPD: pronombres personales átonos, 5.1. queda claro que es obligatorio que aparezca el pronombre átono si aparece el tónico. Es decir, no puede decirse "Dieron el premio a mí". Tiene que ser "Me dieron el premio a mí/A mí me dieron el premio" (enfatizando el a mí -y no a otro-) o bien simplemente, Me dieron el premio.
> Si pasáis al punto 5.2 del mismo texto, veréis que dice:
> En el español general, el complemento directo tónico pospuesto al verbo no suele admitir la coaparición del pronombre átono, salvo que se trate también de un pronombre personal, caso en el que es obligada. Por eso, "Esta canción me recuerda a ella" sería, según el criterio de la RAE, incorrecta, ya que es un complemento directo tónico pospuesto y es, a la vez, un pronombre personal. En esto caso, sería obligatorio duplicar el pronombre.
> Es decir, que si lo entiendo bien, sería correcto:
> Esta canción me recuerda a María.
> Esta canción me la recuerda.
> Esta canción me la recuerda a ella.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con este análisis.  Sin embargo creo que también es correcto:

Esta canción me recuerda *a ella / a él / a ti* ...

Pero, ¿qué complemento es *a ella/a él/a ti* ? 

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si ambas traducciones son posibles: 

_This song reminds me *of her* >_
_1. Esta canción me *la* recuerda._
_2. Esta canción me recuerda *a ella*._

Saludos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Creo que sí son posibles, pero yo diría sin dudar la segunda:* me recuerda a ella*.


----------



## Pitt

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Creo que sí son posibles, pero yo diría sin dudar la segunda:* me recuerda a ella*.


 
Entiendo que *la *es un complemento directo. ¿Es *a ella* también un complemento directo o un complemento de régimen (complemento preposicional) ?

Saludos


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Pitt said:


> Entiendo que *la *es un complemento directo. ¿Es *a ella* también un complemento directo o un complemento de régimen (complemento preposicional) ?
> 
> Saludos



Hola, 

"Recordar" es un verbo transitivo. Necesita, por tanto, un complemento directo. ¿Ves en tu frase_ Me recuerda a ella_ otra palabra/s que cumplan mejor que "_a ella_" la función de complemento directo?

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Alma de cántaro said:


> Hola,
> 
> "Recordar" es un verbo transitivo. Necesita, por tanto, un complemento directo. ¿Ves en tu frase_ Me recuerda a ella_ otra palabra/s que cumplan mejor que "_a ella_" la función de complemento directo?
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola: 

A mi entender ambas frases tienen la misma estructura gramatical:

_This song reminds me of her._
me = complemento directo
of her = complemento preposicional (suplemento)

_Esta canción me recuerda a ella._
me = complemento directo
a ella = complemento preposicional (suplemento)

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

_Esta canción me recuerda a mi novia._
_Esta canción me recuerda __a ella._ (Digo _ella_ porque no quiero nombrarla)

_Esta canción me recuerda los días que pasamos juntos en la playa._
_Esta canción me recuerda el caso de unos enamorados que..._
_Esta canción me recuerda que no siempre es verdad lo que pensamos._

Todo lo subrayado son OD. La preposición solo se usa cuando se trata de personas, por lo que no podemos considerar que es de régimen.

Saludos


----------



## alebeau

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> 
> _This song reminds me *of her* >_
> _1. Esta canción me *la* recuerda._
> _2. Esta canción me recuerda *a ella*._



I say both are grammatically correct.

_1. Esta canción *me* *la* recuerda._ 

--> The song is reminding (that is, it is mentally showing) *her* to *me*.


_2. Esta canción *me* recuerda *a ella*._

--> The song is reminding (that is, it is giving memories to) *me* *of her*.

I say the are both completely valid.

You could even say:

_3. Esta canción me *la *recuerda *a ella*._

Here, the '*la*' is just reaffirming '*a ella*.'

Let's see what the other foreros say!

Best,

--AL


----------



## Zio Gilito

It van be grammatically correct, but it doesn't sound well at all.


----------



## Pitt

alebeau said:


> _2. Esta canción *me* recuerda *a ella*._
> 
> --> The song is reminding (that is, it is giving memories to) *me* *of her*.


 
So far as I know of her is a prepositional object (not a direct object) and me is a direct object. Therefore a ella is a prepostional object too, isn't it?

Regards


----------



## Agró

Pitt said:


> So far as I know of her is a prepositional object (not a direct object) and me is a direct object. Therefore a ella is a prepostional object too, isn't it?
> 
> Regards



No, it's not (see post #6), it's a personal direct object (thus the use of 'a').

Remind and recordar do not work the same way.


----------



## Pitt

Agró said:


> No, it's not (see post #6), it's a personal direct object (thus the use of 'a').
> 
> Remind and recordar do not work the same way.


 
But *a ella* (solo) doesn't work as a direct object. 
Example: La quiero  Quiero a ella 

La canción me (CI) la (CD) recuerda. 
La canción me recuerda a ella. 

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Pitt said:


> But *a ella* (solo) doesn't work as a direct object.
> Example: La quiero  Quiero a ella
> 
> La canción me (CI) la (CD) recuerda.
> La canción me recuerda a ella.
> 
> Saludos



Quiero a Laura=La quiero=La quiero a ella (a Laura/La/a ella: objeto directo)


----------



## Pitt

Agró said:


> Quiero a Laura=La quiero=La quiero a ella (a Laura/La/a ella: objeto directo)


 
La quiero a ella. 
La canción me la recuerda a ella. 

Quiero a ella. 
La canción me recuerda a ella. 

El pronombre tónico (a ella) en función de complemento directo siempre exige el correspondiente pronombre átono (la): la ... a ella.


----------



## Zio Gilito

Pitt said:


> La quiero a ella.
> La canción me la recuerda a ella.  Esta no es correcta
> 
> Quiero a ella.
> La canción me recuerda a ella.
> 
> El pronombre tónico (a ella) en función de complemento directo siempre exige el correspondiente pronombre átono (la): la ... a ella.


----------



## alebeau

I'm still a bit confused.

Someone please go through and put a check or cross if it is right or wrong (respectively).

_1. La canción me la recuerda a ella._
--> I believe this is perfectly correct.  'La' is simply accompanying 'a ella.'  Here, the 'la' is functioning as the direct object and the 'me' is functioning as the indirect object.

_2. Esta canción me recuerda a ella._
--> I believe this is incorrect.  The reason is because 'a ella' needs a corresponding pronoun (i.e. 'la').

_1. La canción me la recuerda._
--> I believe this is correct.  The 'a ella' is just a little perk, but it's not necessary

I'm curious to hear what the others have to say.

Best,

--AL


----------



## Pinairun

alebeau said:


> I'm still a bit confused.
> 
> Someone please go through and put a check or cross if it is right or wrong (respectively).
> 
> _1. La canción me la recuerda a ella._
> --> I believe this is perfectly correct. 'La' is simply accompanying 'a ella.' Here, the 'la' is functioning as the direct object and the 'me' is functioning as the indirect object.
> 
> _2. Esta canción me recuerda a ella._
> --> I believe this is incorrect. The reason is because 'a ella' needs a corresponding pronoun (i.e. 'la').
> 
> _1. La canción me la recuerda._
> --> I believe this is correct. The 'a ella' is just a little perk, but it's not necessary
> 
> I'm curious to hear what the others have to say.
> 
> Best,
> 
> --AL


 
Would you find correct or incorect: "La canción me recuerda a ti, a vosotros, a ellos?


----------



## Pitt

alebeau said:


> I'm still a bit confused.
> 
> Someone please go through and put a check or cross if it is right or wrong (respectively).
> 
> _1. La canción me la recuerda a ella._
> --> I believe this is perfectly correct. 'La' is simply accompanying 'a ella.' Here, the 'la' is functioning as the direct object and the 'me' is functioning as the indirect object.
> 
> _2. Esta canción me recuerda a ella._
> --> I believe this is incorrect. The reason is because 'a ella' needs a corresponding pronoun (i.e. 'la').
> 
> _1. La canción me la recuerda._
> --> I believe this is correct. The 'a ella' is just a little perk, but it's not necessary
> 
> I'm curious to hear what the others have to say.
> 
> Best,
> 
> --AL


 
In my opinion _*Esta canción me recuerda a ella*_ is correct. But *a ella* is not a direct object (needs the corresponding pronoun la), it is a propositional object: to remind sb *of* sth/sb = recordar *a *algo/a alguien.

Regards


----------



## ORSINI

La canción me trae el recuerdo de ella...

Así no hay dudas.


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> In my opinion _*Esta canción me recuerda a ella*_ is correct. But *a ella* is not a direct object (needs the corresponding pronoun la), it is a propositional object: to remind sb *of* sth/sb = recordar *a *algo/a alguien.
> 
> Regards


 
En el DPD, *recordar*:


> *2.* En el español general culto este verbo es transitivo (_recordar_ [algo]) en sus acepciones más comunes:
> (...)
> *c)* Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, ‘traer [otra] a la memoria de alguien, por su similitud con ella o por estar de algún modo relacionada con ella’: _«Benigna, usted me recuerda a mi madre»_ (Díaz _Neruda_ [Chile 1991]); _«Esto me recuerda el caso de una señora que consultaba al doctor Bouvard sobre un remedio entonces en boga y le pedía su parecer»_ (Fisas _Historias_ [Esp. 1983]).


 
El régimen del verbo no es igual en inglés que en español. No tiene por qué serlo.

Recuerden el caso de "gustar".


----------



## alebeau

Esta canción me recuerda a ella.

According to what *Pinairun* wrote, "ella" would be the direct object.

_Esta canción me recuerda a mi madre. _
--> "Mi madre" is functioning as the direct object.

However, take a look at the following example:

_Esta canción me recuerda a ella._ 
--> "Ella" is functioning as the direct object.  However, according to the DRAE, prepositional pronouns (a él, a nosotros, a mí, a ti, etc.)  MUST be accompanied by their respective indirect object pronouns (le, nos, me, te, etc. - respectively).

**Here is a little more about the duplication of object pronouns:



> 5.1. Si el complemento tónico es también un pronombre personal, la coaparición del pronombre átono es obligatoria, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: Me castigaron a mí; A ti te dieron el premio (no *Castigaron a mí; *A ti dieron el premio). Aunque son posibles, en estos casos, oraciones idénticas sin el complemento tónico (Me castigaron; Te dieron el premio), existen diferencias expresivas de importancia entre ambas posibilidades: la presencia del complemento tónico denota un propósito de contraste o discriminación, ausente de la oración en la que solo aparece el pronombre átono; así, en Me castigaron a mí, frente a Me castigaron, se subraya el hecho de que ha sido solo a mí, y no a otros igualmente merecedores de ello o más culpables que yo, a quien se ha castigado.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



For more information, click here (Read section 5) .

So, in the previous example, we MUST include 'la.'

It should read:

_La canción me la recuerda a ella._

Hope this has helped.

Best,

--André


----------



## Pitt

alebeau said:


> Esta canción me recuerda a ella.
> 
> According to what *Pinairun* wrote, "ella" would be the direct object.
> 
> _Esta canción me recuerda a mi madre. _
> --> "Mi madre" is functioning as the direct object.
> 
> However, take a look at the following example:
> 
> _Esta canción me recuerda a ella._
> --> "Ella" is functioning as the direct object. However, according to the DRAE, prepositional pronouns (a él, a nosotros, a mí, a ti, etc.) MUST be accompanied by their respective indirect object pronouns (le, nos, me, te, etc. - respectively).
> 
> So, in the previous example, we MUST include 'la.'
> 
> It should read:
> 
> _La canción me la recuerda a ella._
> 
> Hope this has helped.
> 
> Best,
> 
> --André


 
I agree with you. The direct object is *la* (or la .. a ella), not *a ella*.

Regards


----------



## Pinairun

Algo no va bien.

_Esta canción me recuerda a ella._ 
--> "Ella" is functioning as the direct object. However, according to the DRAE, prepositional pronouns (a él, a nosotros, a mí, a ti, etc.) MUST be accompanied by their respective indirect object pronouns (le, nos, me, te, etc. - respectively).

La canción me recuerda a ti.

La canción, sujeto
me, OI
recuerda, núcleo
a tí, OD

Basándonos en la obligatoriedad que citas, ¿acaso deberíamos decir: _La canción me *te* recuerda a ti_?


----------



## Pitt

Pinairun said:


> Algo no va bien.
> 
> _Esta canción me recuerda a ella._
> --> "Ella" is functioning as the direct object. However, according to the DRAE, prepositional pronouns (a él, a nosotros, a mí, a ti, etc.) MUST be accompanied by their respective indirect object pronouns (le, nos, me, te, etc. - respectively).
> 
> La canción me recuerda a ti.
> 
> La canción, sujeto
> me, OI
> recuerda, núcleo
> a tí, OD
> 
> Basándonos en la obligatoriedad que citas, ¿acaso deberíamos decir: _La canción me *te* recuerda a ti_?


 
En este caso no se puede decir _La canción *me te* recuerda_. Esta secuencia no es posible. Por eso se dice _La canción *me* recuerda *a ti.* _
Esto es una excepción de la regla general (duplicación obligatoria del pronombre tónico).

Pero es posible la secuencia *me la*: _La canción *me la* recuerda_. En mi opinión en este caso no se puede sustituir *la* por *a ella*.


----------



## alebeau

*Pitt*, great post!

I have a little question.

Could you tell me where in the DRAE it says that you can't have the sequence "me te"?

What other sequences are like this?  I've looked through the document and I don't see anything.  Please help me.

Thanks again! 

--André


----------



## Pitt

alebeau said:


> *Pitt*, great post!
> 
> I have a little question.
> 
> Could you tell me where in the DRAE it says that you can't have the sequence "me te"?
> 
> What other sequences are like this? I've looked through the document and I don't see anything. Please help me.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> --André


 
Hi André,

I have taken from the DPD (Entry: Pronombres personales átonos):

*4.* *Orden de las secuencias de clíticos. *Un mismo verbo puede llevar dos y hasta tres pronombres clíticos, que se anteponen o posponen al verbo siempre en bloque, no pudiendo anteponerse unos y posponerse otros. El orden no es libre y se somete, básicamente, a la regla que establece que los pronombres de segunda persona preceden a los de primera y estos a los de tercera, salvo a la forma _se,_ que precede a todas las demás (_se_ + 2.ª pers. + 1.ª pers. + 3.ª pers.): _«Ay, Dios, que te me lo llevaste cuando más falta me hacía»_ (Ayerra _Lucha_ [Esp. 1984]); _«Cualquiera se te la llevará delante de las narices»_ (Aub _Calle_ [Esp. 1961]); no son correctas, por tanto, secuencias como 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_me se_ o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_te se,_ propias del habla popular: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_«No me se haga el pendejo, Balbicito, no me cojudee»_ (Bayly _Días_ [Perú 1996]).

Example:_ La canción *me* recuerda *a ti*._
me = complemento indirecto, a ti = complemento directo

Pitt


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> Hi André,
> 
> I have taken from the DPD (Entry: Pronombres personales átonos):
> 
> *4.* *Orden de las secuencias de clíticos. *Un mismo verbo puede llevar dos y hasta tres pronombres clíticos, que se anteponen o posponen al verbo siempre en bloque, no pudiendo anteponerse unos y posponerse otros. El orden no es libre y se somete, básicamente, a la regla que establece que los pronombres de segunda persona preceden a los de primera y estos a los de tercera, salvo a la forma _se,_ que precede a todas las demás (_se_ + 2.ª pers. + 1.ª pers. + 3.ª pers.): _«Ay, Dios, que te me lo llevaste cuando más falta me hacía»_ (Ayerra _Lucha_ [Esp. 1984]); _«Cualquiera se te la llevará delante de las narices»_ (Aub _Calle_ [Esp. 1961]); no son correctas, por tanto, secuencias como
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _me se_ o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _te se,_ propias del habla popular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _«No me se haga el pendejo, Balbicito, no me cojudee»_ (Bayly _Días_ [Perú 1996]).
> 
> Example:_ La canción *me* recuerda *a ti*._
> me = complemento indirecto, a ti = complemento directo
> 
> Pitt


 

Hi, Pitt.
Esto es incorrecto, por supuesto:  _La canción *me* *te* recuerda a ti._ No cabe la menor duda. Solo fue una tentativa de cumplir con una obligatoridad imposible.

Pero ¿cómo explicamos esto?: 


> me = complemento indirecto, a ti = complemento directo.


¿Acaso "A ella" no cumple la misma función que "a ti"?


----------



## Zio Gilito

> _1. La canción me la recuerda a ella._
> --> I believe this is perfectly correct. Sorry, it is not   'La' is simply accompanying 'a ella.'  Here, the 'la' is functioning as  the direct object and the 'me' is functioning as the indirect object.


----------



## Pitt

Pinairun said:


> Hi, Pitt.
> Esto es incorrecto, por supuesto: _La canción *me* *te* recuerda a ti._ No cabe la menor duda. Solo fue una tentativa de cumplir con una obligatoridad imposible.
> 
> Pero ¿cómo explicamos esto?:
> 
> ¿Acaso "A ella" no cumple la misma función que "a ti"?


 
Entretanto lo veo así:

Si hay *un *pronombre tónico la duplicación con el pronombre átono es obligatoria:
_La quiero a ella.  Quiero a ella. _

Pero si hay *dos* pronombres (un pronombre tónico y un pronombre átono) la duplicación no es obligatoria:
_La canción me recuerda a ti (CD). _
_La canción me te recuerda.  _(La secuencia *me te* es imposible)
_La canción me recuerda a ella (CD). _
_La canción me la (CD) recuerda. _
En este caso *la *y *a ella* son igualmente coplementos directos.

Pinairun, creo que por fin estamos de acuerdo. Muchas gracias por todo.

Saludos


----------



## Istriano

I believe it's an expression with A and not a direct object with A:


Esta canción me recuerda a ella. YES
Esta canción me la recuerda. NO/YES?

Ella tiene miedo al amor. YES
Ella lo tiene miedo. NO/YES?

Compró a una gata al comerciante. YES
La lo compró. NO


----------



## Zio Gilito

> _La canción me la (CD) recuerda. _


Me sigue sonando raro...


> Ella lo tiene miedo. NO/YES?


También me suena raro


> La lo compró. NO


Decididamente no; sería "se la compró", teniendo "se" un valor del complemento indirecto "le" (que sustituye "al comerciante")


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> Pinairun, creo que por fin estamos de acuerdo.


Esto hay que celebrarlo.
Un abrazo



Istriano said:


> Esta canción me recuerda a ella. YES
> Esta canción me la recuerda. NO/YES?
> 
> Ella tiene miedo al amor. YES Ella (le) tiene miedo al amor.
> Ella lo tiene miedo. NO/YES? Ella le (a él, al comerciante) tiene miedo.
> 
> Compró a una gata al comerciante. YES Compró una gata al comerciante.
> La lo compró. NO.
> Se (a él, al comerciante) la compró. YES


 
Saludos


----------



## alebeau

Pitt said:


> Hi André,
> 
> I have taken from the DPD (Entry: Pronombres personales átonos):
> 
> *4.* *Orden de las secuencias de clíticos. *Un mismo verbo puede llevar dos y hasta tres pronombres clíticos, que se anteponen o posponen al verbo siempre en bloque, no pudiendo anteponerse unos y posponerse otros. El orden no es libre y se somete, básicamente, a la regla que establece que los pronombres de segunda persona preceden a los de primera y estos a los de tercera, salvo a la forma _se,_ que precede a todas las demás (_se_ + 2.ª pers. + 1.ª pers. + 3.ª pers.): _«Ay, Dios, que te me lo llevaste cuando más falta me hacía»_ (Ayerra _Lucha_ [Esp. 1984]); _«Cualquiera se te la llevará delante de las narices»_ (Aub _Calle_ [Esp. 1961]); no son correctas, por tanto, secuencias como
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _me se_ o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _te se,_ propias del habla popular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _«No me se haga el pendejo, Balbicito, no me cojudee»_ (Bayly _Días_ [Perú 1996]).
> 
> Example:_ La canción *me* recuerda *a ti*._
> me = complemento indirecto, a ti = complemento directo
> 
> Pitt



Thanks very much *Pitt*!

After reading this, I am still convinced of the following:

_La canción me recuerda a ella_.  
--> The respective indirect object pronoun needs to used (as it does for all prepositional pronoun [with the exception of a few as outlined in Pitt's post - Click Here {Read Section 4} for more information]).

_La canción me la recuerda_.  
--> 'A ella' is implied.

_La canción me la recuerda a ella_.  
--> 'La' is simply reaffirming the 'a ella.'

However, take a look at the following examples:

_La canción *me te* recuerda._ 

_La canción *me te* recuerda a ti._ 

_La canción me recuerda a ti._ 
--> This is correct because 'me' is not next to 'te.'

If what I have written is incorrect in any way, shape, or form, please specifically point out what is incorrect.

Best,

--André L.


----------



## Carlos Mx

Istriano said:


> I believe it's an expression with A and not a direct object with A:
> 
> 
> Esta canción me recuerda a ella. YES
> Esta canción me la recuerda. NO/YES?
> 
> Ella *le* tiene miedo al amor. YES
> Ella lo tiene miedo. NO/YES? Ella *le* tiene miedo
> 
> Compró a una gata al comerciante. YES unless he bought the storekeeper from the cat.(actually not even there, but I couldn't help it) Compró una gata al comerciante
> La lo compró. NO  Se la compró (if you bought the female cat from the merchant. Se lo compró (if you bought the merchant from the cat)


----------



## Istriano

*Está canción me acuerda de ella. *
is the best solution for me. 

The explanations in dictionaries are not clear:

a) Cambridge compact English-Spanish:
*  This place reminds me of a place we used to go when I was small*
_ Este sitio me recuerda a un lugar donde íbamos cuando yo era pequeño._

   For them, _recordar _takes an indirect object: me recuerda *a* un lugar

b) Oxford Spanish Dictionary:
*She reminded him of that summer in Paris.*
_Le recordó aquel verano en París._

   According to them, _recordar _takes a direct object: le recordó aquel verano.


----------



## Milton Sand

*Nota de moderador*
Hola, gente:
He combinado el hilo reciente con uno antiguo que trataba el mismo tema (regla #1).
Cordialmente,
Milton Sand.


----------



## Pitt

Tengo otra pregunta sobre estas construcciones:

La canción me recuerda *a María* >
1. La canción me *la *recuerda.
2. La canción me recuerda *a ella*.

¿Por qué se usa *a ella* en vez de *la *como complemento directo si la forma *la *es suficiente?  

Saludos


----------



## Havacoco

Ja-ja-ja!  Como me he reído con tanto enredo.  Pienso que todos tienen razón!  He escuchado ambas versiones en diferentes oportunidades, y se ha aplicado correctamente cada versión de acuerdo a la conversación realizada en ese momento.

Cómo me gustan éstos foros!


----------



## Pitt

Istriano said:


> a) Cambridge compact English-Spanish:
> *This place reminds me of a place we used to go when I was small*
> _Este sitio me recuerda a un lugar donde íbamos cuando yo era pequeño._
> 
> For them, _recordar _takes an indirect object: me recuerda *a* un lugar


 
In my opinion is correct:
_Este sitio me recuerda un lugar _(not: *a* un lugar ...)
me = indirect object, un lugar = direct object

I don't understand _*a* un lugar_.


----------



## Agró

Pitt said:


> In my opinion is correct:
> _Este sitio me recuerda un lugar _(not: *a* un lugar ...)
> me = indirect object, un lugar = direct object
> 
> I don't understand _*a* un lugar_.



_Este paisaje me recuerda *a* casa._
(Sin duda)


----------



## Milton Sand

Pitt said:


> In my opinion is correct:
> _Este sitio me recuerda un lugar _(not: *a* un lugar ...)
> me = indirect object, un lugar = direct object
> 
> I don't understand _*a* un lugar_.


In that case, "recordar" means "to look like": _This spot looks like certain place to me_.


----------



## cbrena

Pitt said:


> Entretanto lo veo así:
> 
> Si hay *un *pronombre tónico la duplicación con el pronombre átono es obligatoria:
> _La quiero a ella.  Quiero a ella. _
> 
> Pero si hay *dos* pronombres (un pronombre tónico y un pronombre átono) la duplicación no es obligatoria:
> _La canción me recuerda a ti (CD). _
> _La canción me te recuerda.  _(La secuencia *me te* es imposible)
> _La canción me recuerda a ella (CD). _
> _La canción me la (CD) recuerda. _
> En este caso *la *y *a ella* son igualmente coplementos directos.
> 
> Pinairun, creo que por fin estamos de acuerdo. Muchas gracias por todo.
> 
> Saludos



¡Hola *Pitt*!

Me gustaría preguntarte dos cosas:

1º - Cuando dices que con* dos* pronombres la duplicación no es obligatoria. Estás explicando que son válidas tanto:
_La canción me la recuerda_ como _la canción me recuerda a ella_ y que por tanto no es obligatorio decir _la canción me la recuerda a ella_. Mi pregunta es si además de no ser obligatoria (y por tanto posibles las dos primeras) es realmente posible usar la última frase. Nadie ha respondido de forma clara que es incorrecta. Queda claro que todos usan cualquiera de las dos primeras.

2º - Mi segunda pregunta es acerca de la secuencia *te me*. La secuencia me te no es posible, pero sí la secuencia *te me*. Entonces me gustaría saber si es posible lo siguiente:

_¿Esta canción te recuerda a mí?.
¿Esta canción te me recuerda?._


> Iniciado *Pinariun*
> Hi, Pitt.
> Esto es incorrecto, por supuesto: La canción me te recuerda a ti. No cabe la menor duda. Solo fue una tentativa de cumplir con una obligatoridad imposible.



¡Hola *Pinariun*! 

Me gustaría que me respondieras tú también a la segunda pregunta que le hago a Pitt. ¿Qué opinas de ello? A mí me suena raro, pero no veo la incorrección.

Las frases que yo usaría de forma cómoda y sin pensar serían:

Esa canción me recuerda a mi madre.
Esa canción me recuerda a ella.
Esa canción me la recuerda.

Esa canción me recuerda a ti.
¿Esa canción te recuerda a mi?

Yo nunca usaría:

Esa canción me la recuerda a ella.
¿Esta canción te me recuerda?"  

Todos parecemos estar de acuerdo con:

Esa canción me recuerda a ella  = esa canción me la recuerda 

Pero lo siguiente, incluso siguiendo la misma estructua, ¿es posible?

Esa canción te recuerda a mí  = esa canción *te me* recuerda* ¿¿ ??*

¿Tenéis esto realmente claro? Yo tengo que confesar que no encuentro ninguna de las reglas que he leído en este hilo que me explique por qué no es correcta.

Gracias por adelantado y un saludo a los dos.


----------



## Pitt

alebeau said:


> Thanks very much *Pitt*!
> 
> After reading this, I am still convinced of the following:
> 
> _La canción me recuerda a ella_.
> --> The respective indirect object pronoun needs to used (as it does for all prepositional pronoun [with the exception of a few as outlined in Pitt's post - Click Here {Read Section 4} for more information]).


 
Hi André,

I also thought, that _La canción me recuerda a ella_ is incorrect, because the duplication of *a ella* is obligatory. But according to the native speakers in this case the duplication is not necessary. 

I understand it like this:
If there is not an indirect object the duplication is necessary:
_La quiero a_ _ella (La quiero a ella )._
But if there is an indirect object the duplication is not necessary. This is an exception of the general rule:
_La canción me (IC) recuerda a ella (OD)._

Regards


----------



## Pitt

cbrena said:


> ¡Hola *Pitt*!
> 
> Me gustaría preguntarte dos cosas:
> 
> 1º - Cuando dices que con* dos* pronombres la duplicación no es obligatoria. Estás explicando que son válidas tanto:
> _La canción me la recuerda_ como _la canción me recuerda a ella_ y que por tanto no es obligatorio decir _la canción me la recuerda a ella_. Mi pregunta es si además de no ser obligatoria (y por tanto posibles las dos primeras) es realmente posible usar la última frase. Nadie ha respondido de forma clara que es incorrecta. Queda claro que todos usan cualquiera de las dos primeras.
> 
> 2º - Mi segunda pregunta es acerca de la secuencia *te me*. La secuencia me te no es posible, pero sí la secuencia *te me*. Entonces me gustaría saber si es posible lo siguiente:
> 
> _¿Esta canción te recuerda a mí?._
> _¿Esta canción te me recuerda?._


 
Hola cbrena:

Me he expresado mal (dos pronombres ...). Mejor: Si hay un pronombre de complemento indirecto (p.ej. *me*) y un pronombre tónico (*a ella*) la duplicación no es obligatorio:
_La canción me (CI) recuerda a ella (CD)._

Creo que es correcto:
_¿Esta canción te recuerda a mí? > ¿Esta canción te me recuerda?_

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

Pitt said:


> Creo que es correcto:
> _¿Esta canción te recuerda a mí? > *¿Esta canción te me recuerda?*_



Aunque correcto gramaticalmente, no es nada habitual esa construcción. Si pretendes emplear el pronombre _me_, podrías decir algo como «¿Esta canción te hace recordarme?».


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> Hi André,
> _La quiero a_ _ella (La quiero a ella )._


 
_La quiero a ella_ también es posible. Se repite el OD por énfasis o para matizar lo que queremos decir: 
_─¿A quién quieres más, a papá o a mamá?_
_─La quiero a ella, no a él (_podría ser perfectamente_ Lo quiero a él, no a ella)_




Pitt said:


> Hola cbrena:
> 
> Me he expresado mal (dos pronombres ...). Mejor: Si hay un pronombre de complemento indirecto (p.ej. *me*) y un pronombre tónico (*a ella*) la duplicación no es obligatorio:
> _La canción me (CI) recuerda a ella (CD)._
> 
> Creo que es correcto:
> _¿Esta canción te recuerda a mí? > ¿Esta canción te me recuerda?_


 


cbrena said:


> 2º - Mi segunda pregunta es acerca de la secuencia *te me*. La secuencia me te no es posible, pero sí la secuencia *te me*. Entonces me gustaría saber si es posible lo siguiente:
> 
> _¿Esta canción te recuerda a mí?._
> _¿Esta canción te me recuerda?._ (Esta soy yo)


 
Creo que la secuencia *te me* solo es posible cuando *me* es un dativo de interés.

_Hija, te me estás volviendo cada día más presumida._
_No te me vayas ahora. _

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Pinita, creo que estoy muy de acuerdo contigo, "te me" solo es posible cuando "me" es complemento indirecto de interés.


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> In that case, "recordar" means "to look like": _This spot looks like certain place to me_.


 
_Este sitio me recuerda a un lugar._

¿Es _*a un lugar*_ un complemento directo (con la preposición *a *para una cosa) ?


----------



## Milton Sand

Exacto Pitt, se le puede poner si uno lo prefiere y hasta es mejor. Pero ese sentido del ya poco —o nada— se usa.


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> _Este sitio me recuerda a un lugar._
> 
> ¿Es _*a un lugar*_ un complemento directo (con la preposición *a *para una cosa) ?


 


> d) Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, *‘asemejarse [a otra]’*: _«El caso recuerda el de la campesina Elvia Cortés»_ (_VGalicia_ [Esp.] 18.12.00). Es frecuente en este caso que el complemento directo de cosa vaya, como el de persona, precedido de la preposición _a: «Su tocado recuerda a los tocados clásicos»_ (Gala _Ulises_ [Esp. 1975]).


Con este significado del verbo _recordar_, sí, la preposición sería normal. Lo que sobraría es el pronombre "me". Porque el yo ahí no pinta nada. Solo se dice que los dos lugares se parecen.


----------



## Milton Sand

No estoy tan seguro de eso, Pinairun; el significado es como "asemejarse", y algo puede que solo para el hablante recuerde o no [a] otra cosa.


----------



## cbrena

Pinairun said:


> _Creo que la secuencia *te me* solo es posible cuando *me* es un dativo de interés.
> 
> Hija, te me estás volviendo cada día más presumida.
> No te me vayas ahora.
> 
> Saludos_


_

Gracias por tu respuesta.
Así sí me parece usable el "te me"; un poco 'affectionate', pero totalmente aceptable. Las otras frases con "te me" me parecían tan raras..._


----------



## Pinairun

Milton Sand said:


> No estoy tan seguro de eso, Pinairun; el significado es como "asemejarse", y algo puede que solo para el hablante recuerde o no [a] otra cosa.


 
Sí, también podría ser así.
Un saludo


----------



## alebeau

Pitt said:


> Hi André,
> 
> I also thought, that _La canción me recuerda a ella_ is incorrect, because the duplication of *a ella* is obligatory. But according to the native speakers in this case the duplication is not necessary.
> 
> I understand it like this:
> If there is not an indirect object the duplication is necessary:
> _La quiero a_ _ella (La quiero a ella )._
> But if there is an indirect object the duplication is not necessary. This is an exception of the general rule:
> _La canción me (IC) recuerda a ella (OD)._
> 
> Regards



Thanks for the message *Pitt*.

It seems that this is often the problem.  The natives say one thing while the RAE rules state otherwise (at least that's the way I'm seeing it.)

I actually emailed the _RAE_ a day or so ago about this issue.  As soon as they give me a response, I'll post it to the forum.

Anyway, take care my friends.

Best,

--AL


----------



## Pitt

Hola de nuevo:

Tengo otra pregunta sobre estas construcciones:

_What does that photo remind you of? =_
_1. ¿*Qué* te recuerda esa foto?_
_2. ¿*A qué* te recuerda esa foto?_

¿Tienen ambas frases el mismo significado?
¿Son *qué* y *a qué* igualmente complementos directos de cosa?

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> Tengo otra pregunta sobre estas construcciones:
> 
> _What does that photo remind you of? =_
> _1. ¿*Qué* te recuerda esa foto?_
> _2. ¿*A qué* te recuerda esa foto?_
> 
> ¿Tienen ambas frases el mismo significado?
> ¿Son *qué* y *a qué* igualmente complementos directos de cosa?
> 
> Saludos


 

Sí.


----------



## Pitt

Pinairun said:


> Sí.


 
¡Gracias! Entonces también ambas frases son correctas:
_1. Esa foto me recuerda *el *verano > Esa foto me *lo* recuerda._
_2. Esa foto me recuerda *al *verano > Esa foto me *lo *recuerda.._

El/al verano = complemento directo

¿Es correcto así?


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> ¡Gracias! Entonces también ambas frases son correctas:
> _1. Esa foto me recuerda *el *verano > Esa foto me *lo* recuerda._
> _2. Esa foto me recuerda *al *verano > Esa foto me *lo *recuerda.._
> 
> El/al verano = complemento directo
> 
> ¿Es correcto así?


 
El paisaje de Irlanda *recuerda/se parece al **del* *País Vasco. *El paisaje de Irlanda lo recuerda.

El paisaje de Irlanda *me* *recuerda el del País Vasco.* El paisaje de Irlanda me lo recuerda.

Yo no diría que esa foto me recuerda al verano, sino el verano.

Así es como lo veo, Pitt, lo siento de veras, pero el matiz que diferencia los dos significados de este verbo es tan sutil, que no soy capaz de explicarlo como te mereces.

Además, es posible que otros hispanohablantes no lo perciban como yo y, al final, no consiga más que confundirte.

Un abrazo


----------



## cbrena

¡Hola Pitt!

Estoy de acuerdo con Pinariun, por eso lo veo de esta forma:

¿*Qué te* recuerda esa foto?
*Me* recuerda *el* verano.

¿*A qué* recuerda esa foto?
Recuerda *al* verano.

En el segundo grupo sin* me *y sin *te*


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Me parece que cuando "recordar" tiene el sentido —poco usado— de "asemejarse [a]" o "ser comparable [con]", normalmente el sujeto y el objeto directo son cosas de la misma clase/categoría:

Tu hija me recuerda a su abuela de niña. Me la recuerda mucho. _<—Dos personas comparadas._
_= En mi opinión, tu hija se asemeja a su abuela de niña._

Esta foto —o el paisaje en ella— ¿no [te] recuerda [a] mi terruño. ¿Sí [te] lo recuerda? _<—Dos paisajes comparados._
_= Esta foto, para ti, ¿no se [te] parece a mi terruño?_

El verbo acepta un complemento indirecto de persona que limita la acción del verbo a solo la opinión de ella. Nada raro.


----------



## Pitt

Pinairun said:


> El paisaje de Irlanda *recuerda/se parece al **del* *País Vasco. *El paisaje de Irlanda lo recuerda.
> 
> El paisaje de Irlanda *me* *recuerda el del País Vasco.* El paisaje de Irlanda me lo recuerda.
> 
> Yo no diría que esa foto me recuerda al verano, sino el verano.


 
Hola Pinairun:

Lo has explicado bien. ¡Muchas gracias también a cbrena y Milton!

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Hola de nuevo:

Juego un poco con las palabras:

_This song reminds *him* of* her* >_
_Esta canción *se* *la* recuerda (a él)._

¿Es la traducción correcta?

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Pitt said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> Juego un poco con las palabras:
> 
> _This song reminds*him* of* her* >_
> _Esta canción *se* *la* recuerda (a él)._
> 
> ¿Es la traducción correcta?
> 
> Saludos


Juguemos.

Yo diría:
Esta canción le recuerda a ella.

_Esta canción *se* *la* recuerda _puede resultar oscura.


----------



## Pitt

Agró said:


> Juguemos.
> 
> Yo diría:
> Esta canción le recuerda a ella.
> 
> _Esta canción *se* *la* recuerda _puede resultar oscura.


 
¡Muchas gracias, Agró! 

_Esta canción le recuerda a ella._
le = complemento indirecto, a ella = complemento directo

Otro ejemplo:
_This song reminds Juan of her >_
_Esta canción la recuerda a Juan._
la = complemento directo, a Juan = complemento indirecto

¿Es correcto así?


----------



## Agró

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias, Agró!
> 
> _Esta canción le recuerda a ella._
> le = complemento indirecto, a ella = complemento directo
> 
> Otro ejemplo:
> _This song reminds Juan of her >_
> _Esta canción la recuerda a Juan._
> la = complemento directo, a Juan = complemento indirecto
> 
> ¿Es correcto así?



El análisis, sí, pero es muy improbable formular eso así (es muy ambiguo). 

Mis opciones para ese caso:

_Esta canción le recuerda a ella, a Juan.
A Juan, esta canción le recuerda a ella.
A Juan, esta canción se la recuerda_ (si queda claro a quién se refiere ese 'la').


----------



## Pitt

Agró said:


> Mis opciones para ese caso:
> 
> _Esta canción le recuerda a ella, a Juan._
> _A Juan, esta canción le recuerda a ella._
> _A Juan, esta canción se la recuerda_ (si queda claro a quién se refiere ese 'la').


 
¡De nuevo muchas gracias! Por lo tanto si hay un complemento indirecto (p.ej. le) en la frase se puede usar el pronombre tónico (p.ej. a ella) como complemento directo. En este caso no se usa la duplicación (la ... a ella).


----------



## Pitt

alebeau said:


> It seems that this is often the problem. The natives say one thing while the RAE rules state otherwise (at least that's the way I'm seeing it.)
> 
> I actually emailed the _RAE_ a day or so ago about this issue. As soon as they give me a response, I'll post it to the forum.


 
I thank you very much. Let us see what the RAE says about this issue.

Best regards
Pitt


----------



## Pitt

Aquí la respuesta de la RAE sobre _La canción me recuerda a María > La_ _canción me recuerda *a ella*:_

En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:

El verbo *recordar,* tal como explica el _DPD,_ dicho de una persona o de una cosa y con el significado de ‘traer [otra] a la memoria de alguien, por su similitud con ella o por estar de algún modo relacionada con ella’, es transitivo y, por tanto, se construye con un complemento directo: _«Benigna, usted me recuerda a mi madre»_ (Díaz _Neruda_ [Chile 1991]); _«Esto me recuerda el caso de una señora que consultaba al doctor Bouvard sobre un remedio entonces en boga y le pedía su parecer»_ (Fisas _Historias_ [Esp. 1983]).

De manera que cuando se pronominaliza dicho complemento directo, debe seleccionarse el pronombre de acusativo* la* en el caso de que el antecedente de dicho pronombre sea un sustantivo femenino singular.

Ejemplo:

«Mi madre es alta, elegante, lleva el pelo así... (señala el pelo de la chica) tú me* la *recuerdas mucho... tiene los labios... (se los toca) como los tuyos» (Manuel Gutiérrez Aragón _Morirás de otra cosa_ [España, 1992]).


Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española


----------



## cbrena

¡Hola Pitt!

Gracias por compartir la respuesta de la RAE con todos. Ya damos por confirmado entonces que son correctas tanto _La canción me recuerda a ella_ como _La canción me la recuerda_.

No sabemos seguro si _La canción me la recuerda a ella_ a pesar de redundante es correcta, pero igual nos da, tenemos ya dos para elegir.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pitt

cbrena said:


> ¡Hola Pitt!
> 
> Gracias por compartir la respuesta de la RAE con todos. Ya damos por confirmado entonces que son correctas tanto _La canción me recuerda a ella_ como _La canción me la recuerda_.
> 
> No sabemos seguro si _La canción me la recuerda a ella_ a pesar de redundante es correcta, pero igual nos da, tenemos ya dos para elegir.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Hola cbrena:

Según la RAE se pronominaliza el complemento directo (aquí: *a María*) con el pronombre de acusativo *la *(no: *a ella*):

De manera que cuando se pronominaliza dicho complemento directo, debe seleccionarse el pronombre de acusativo* la* en el caso de que el antecedente de dicho pronombre sea un sustantivo femenino singular.

_La canción me recuerda *a María* >_
_La canción me *la *recuerda. _
_La canción me recuerda *a ella*. _

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Pitt said:


> Hola cbrena:
> 
> Según la RAE se pronominaliza el complemento directo (aquí: *a María*) con el pronombre de acusativo *la *(no: *a ella*):
> 
> De manera que cuando se pronominaliza dicho complemento directo, debe seleccionarse el pronombre de acusativo* la* en el caso de que el antecedente de dicho pronombre sea un sustantivo femenino singular.
> 
> _La canción me recuerda *a María* >_
> _La canción me *la *recuerda. _
> _La canción me recuerda *a ella*. _
> 
> Saludos


Hola:
¡Exacto! Sin embargo, admite duplicación del complemento directo para enfatizarlo —como ocurre con cualquier transitivo—:

La canción me *la* recuerda *a ella* [y a nadie más]. 

Saludos,


----------



## Istriano

The RAE response is short and incomplete (at best).


----------



## cbrena

Istriano said:


> The RAE response is short and incomplete (at best).


Completely incomplete. 

Para mí la respuesta de la RAE confirma que con esta acepción el verbo es transitivo y que por tanto se construye con objeto directo, y que por tanto si es femenino se debe utilizar la (en vez de le, es la información que a mí me transmite). Pero no dice en nigún momento que haya que utilizar "la" en vez de "a ella".

Si la pregunta fue hecha de forma clara, se podían haber mojado un poquito más en la respuesta ¿no os parece?

Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## Pitt

cbrena said:


> Completely incomplete.
> 
> Para mí la respuesta de la RAE confirma que con esta acepción el verbo es transitivo y que por tanto se construye con objeto directo, y que por tanto si es femenino se debe utilizar la (en vez de le, es la información que a mí me transmite). Pero no dice en nigún momento que haya que utilizar "la" en vez de "a ella".
> 
> Si la pregunta fue hecha de forma clara, se podían haber mojado un poquito más en la respuesta ¿no os parece?
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


 
Para mí *a ella* (sin el correspondiente pronombre átono *la*) no es un complemento directo (es un complemento de régimen con un verbo intransitivo). ¿Puedes darme cualquier ejemplo con el complemento directo *a ella*?


----------



## dexterciyo

cbrena said:


> Completely incomplete.
> 
> Para mí la respuesta de la RAE confirma que con esta acepción el verbo es transitivo y que por tanto se construye con objeto directo, y que por tanto si es femenino se debe utilizar la (en vez de le, es la información que a mí me transmite). Pero no dice en nigún momento que haya que utilizar "la" en vez de "a ella".
> 
> Si la pregunta fue hecha de forma clara, se podían haber mojado un poquito más en la respuesta ¿no os parece?
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.



Me tomé la molestia, yo también, de remitirle dicha duda a la RAE dejando claras las dos versiones: tanto «me recuerda a ella» como «me la recuerda». La respuesta fue exactamente la misma que expone aquí Pitt.

La verdad es que no estoy en absoluto conforme pues, a mi parecer, la forma más natural de las dos, por estos pagos, es «me recuerda a ella».

Me pregunto si el OD fuera _vosotros_ o _ellos_, sería «me os recuerda»  y «me los recuerda» respectivamente.


----------



## cbrena

dexterciyo said:


> Me tomé la molestia, yo también, de remitirle dicha duda a la RAE dejando claras las dos versiones: tanto «me recuerda a ella» como «me la recuerda». La respuesta fue exactamente la misma que expone aquí Pitt.
> 
> La verdad es que no estoy en absoluto conforme pues, a mi parecer, la forma más natural de las dos, por estos pagos, es «me recuerda a ella».
> 
> Me pregunto si el OD fuera _vosotros_ o _ellos_, sería «me os recuerda»  y «me los recuerda» respectivamente.



Jeje...

Entonces está claro que deliberadamente no se decantan por nada, con una contestación nada clara a una pregunta concreta.

Sin duda alguna usaré:

_Me recuerda a vosotros._

No creo que se atrava la RAE a obligarnos a pronominalizarlo con "os", ni a tener que poner la lista de todos los nombres. Con María sólo, a la RAE se lo pusimos demasiado fácil, y pudo contestar sin dar ninguna explicación concreta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Bandama

*No estoy de acuerdo con la respuesta de la RAE.*

Cuando menos, me parece limitada. El hecho es que hace tiempo quería intervenir en este foro, y esta respuesta me ha movido a hacerlo.

El caso es que creo que, efectivamente, por lo menos en España, la forma más común es "Me recuerda a ella".

¿Qué ocurre? simplemente que "recordar", en la forma que estamos analizando, lo utilizamos de dos formas distintas con *dos significados diferentes:*


*1.* *Traer a la memoria*. En este caso, el objeto que viene a la memoria es el objeto directo de la oración. Se construiría de la siguiente manera: "Algo/alguien me recuerda algo/a alguien"

_"Este olor me recuerda los años que pasé en Marruecos"_

_"No puedo ir a la casa porque me recuerda a mi madre"_

Vemos que aquí "a" no pertenece al régimen preposicional del verbo, sino únicamente antecede a un objeto directo de persona.



*2.* *Tener parecido/ser similar a nuestros ojos*. Aquí el verbo necesita la preposición "*a*" tanto para personas como para objetos, posiblemente por asimilación a "parecerse a" y verbos semejantes.

_"Esta casa me recuerda *a* la de mis tíos."_

Éste significado es mucho más utilizado que el otro cuando hablamos de una persona, por ser muy común el referirse al perecido físico de las personas. Por eso, la formula que suena más natural (por lo menos en España) con personas es "a él", "a ella", etc. 

_"Esa señora me recuerda a la madre de Luis."_

_"Siempre pienso en tu novia tu novia cuando veo a Lucía Jiménez. De verdad que me recuerda muchísimo a ella." _

_"Antonio y tu hermano son dos gotas de agua. Siempre me ha recordado mucho a él"_

Utilizar en estos casos "me la recuerda" o "me lo ha recordado" acarrearía la confusión de pensar que Lucía Jiménez y Antonio nos dicen algo que habíamos olvidado o que debemos recordar. 

En este último caso se utiliza menos en Pretérito perfecto simple porque el parecido no es por lo general una percepción instantánea.


Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

Bandama said:


> *No estoy de acuerdo con la respuesta de la RAE.*
> 
> Cuando menos, me parece limitada. El hecho es que hace tiempo quería intervenir en este foro, y esta respuesta me ha movido a hacerlo.
> 
> El caso es que creo que, efectivamente, por lo menos en España, la forma más común es "Me recuerda a ella".
> 
> ¿Qué ocurre? simplemente que "recordar", en la forma que estamos analizando, lo utilizamos de dos formas distintas con *dos significados diferentes:*
> 
> 
> *1.* *Traer a la memoria*. En este caso, el objeto que viene a la memoria es el objeto directo de la oración. Se construiría de la siguiente manera: "Algo/alguien me recuerda algo/a alguien"
> 
> _"Este olor me recuerda los años que pasé en Marruecos"_
> 
> _"No puedo ir a la casa porque me recuerda a mi madre"_
> 
> Vemos que aquí "a" no pertenece al régimen preposicional del verbo, sino únicamente antecede a un objeto directo de persona.
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* *Tener parecido/ser similar a nuestros ojos*. Aquí el verbo necesita la preposición "*a*" tanto para personas como para objetos, posiblemente por asimilación a "parecerse a" y verbos semejantes.
> 
> _"Esta casa me recuerda *a* la de mis tíos."_
> 
> Éste significado es mucho más utilizado que el otro cuando hablamos de una persona, por ser muy común el referirse al perecido físico de las personas. Por eso, la formula que suena más natural (por lo menos en España) con personas es "a él", "a ella", etc.
> 
> _"Esa señora me recuerda a la madre de Luis."_
> 
> _"Siempre pienso en tu novia tu novia cuando veo a Lucía Jiménez. De verdad que me recuerda muchísimo a ella." _
> 
> _"Antonio y tu hermano son dos gotas de agua. Siempre me ha recordado mucho a él"_
> 
> Utilizar en estos casos "me la recuerda" o "me lo ha recordado" acarrearía la confusión de pensar que Lucía Jiménez y Antonio nos dicen algo que habíamos olvidado o que debemos recordar.
> 
> En este último caso se utiliza menos en Pretérito perfecto simple porque el parecido no es por lo general una percepción instantánea.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Creo que te has liado. Estás haciendo un uso diferente del verbo _recordar_. La Academia dice que se emplea la construcción «me la recuerda» cuando el verbo significa 'traer [otra] a la memoria de alguien, por su similitud con ella o por estar de algún modo relacionada con ella'.

Aun así, tampoco estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola de nuevo:
En Colombia sí decimos "esa me *los* recuerda [a ustedes]" en vez de "esa me recuerda *a ustedes*". Y "me la recuerda" me resulta muy natural; ha de ser por eso.


----------



## Zio Gilito

dexterciyo said:


> Creo que te has liado. Estás haciendo un uso diferente del verbo _recordar_. La Academia dice que se emplea la construcción «me la recuerda» cuando el verbo significa 'traer [otra] a la memoria de alguien, por su similitud con ella o por estar de algún modo relacionada con ella'.
> 
> Aun así, tampoco estoy de acuerdo.


Yo creo, sin embargo, que ha dado en el clavo. En España se usa exactamente como ha dicho Dexterciyo; y como ves justo encima de este comentario, Milton Sand nos explica por qué la Academia dice eso. Simplemente se usa una forma u otra dependiendo de dónde se esté.


----------



## Bandama

dexterciyo said:


> Creo que te has liado. Estás haciendo un uso diferente del verbo _recordar_. La Academia dice que se emplea la construcción «me la recuerda» cuando el verbo significa 'traer [otra] a la memoria de alguien, por su similitud con ella o por estar de algún modo relacionada con ella'.
> 
> Aun así, tampoco estoy de acuerdo.


 
Hola, dexterciyo.

No me he liado en absoluto. Lo que digo es que la respuesta de la Academia no ha tenido en cuenta el uso diferente, en la práctica y al menos en España, de estos dos sentidos:



> *recordar.*
> (Dellat. _recordāri_).
> 
> 1. tr. Traer a la memoria algo. U. t. c. intr.
> 
> 3. tr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Semejar a otra.


Pues el segundo lo utilizamos con la preposición "a" tanto para personas como para cosas.

Tal vez te has liado tú en la interpretación de mi mensaje. 

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Bandama said:


> Hola, dexterciyo.
> 
> No me he liado en absoluto. Lo que digo es que la respuesta de la Academia no ha tenido en cuenta el uso diferente, en la práctica y al menos en España, de estos dos sentidos:
> 
> 
> Pues el segundo lo utilizamos con la preposición "a" tanto para personas como para cosas.
> 
> Tal vez te has liado tú en la interpretación de mi mensaje.
> 
> Saludos.




Eso que mencionas aparece en el DPHD



> *d)* Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, ‘asemejarse [a otra]’: «El caso recuerda el de la campesina Elvia Cortés» (VGalicia [Esp.] 18.12.00). Es frecuente en este caso que el complemento directo de cosa vaya, como el de persona, precedido de la preposición _a_: «Su tocado recuerda a los tocados clásicos» (Gala Ulises [Esp. 1975]).
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=recordar



No obstante, la frase que inició esta discusión, «la canción me recuerda a mi amiga», no lleva consigo esa acepción del verbo _recordar_, sino la de 'traer a alguien o algo a la memoria'.


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> ¡Exacto! Sin embargo, admite duplicación del complemento directo para enfatizarlo —como ocurre con cualquier transitivo—:
> 
> La canción me *la* recuerda *a ella* [y a nadie más].
> 
> Saludos,


 
Hola Milton:

¡Muchas gracias por confirmarlo! En este contexto creo que también estas frases son correctas (según la respuesta de la RAE):

_¿*Qué* te recuerda esta foto?_
_Me recuerda *las vacaciones* > _
_Me *las* recuerda._
¿Qué? / las vacaciones / las = complemento directo

¿Qué opinas? 

Saludos


----------



## Bandama

dexterciyo said:


> Eso que mencionas aparece en el DPHD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d) Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, ‘asemejarse [a otra]’: «El caso recuerda el de la campesina Elvia Cortés» (VGalicia [Esp.] 18.12.00). Es frecuente en este caso que el complemento directo de cosa vaya, como el de persona, precedido de la preposición a: «Su tocado recuerda a los tocados clásicos» (Gala Ulises [Esp. 1975]).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=recordar
> 
> 
> No obstante, la frase que inició esta discusión, «la canción me recuerda a mi amiga», no lleva consigo esa acepción del verbo _recordar_, sino la de 'traer a alguien o algo a la memoria'.
Click to expand...



Efectivamente. 

Es justamente por estos dos usos del verbo por lo que existe la confusión que ha dado pie a este hilo. Concuerdo que, en el caso que nos ocupa en particular, lo gramaticalmente correcto sería "me la recuerda". Pero también pienso que la utilización del pronombre en esa estructura es, al menos en España, muy poco común, tal vez por la colisión con la otra estructura con preposición.

No conocía la cita del DPHD, gracias. No hace sino confirmar lo que digo.


Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Bandama said:


> Es justamente por estos dos usos del verbo por lo que existe la confusión que ha dado pie a este hilo. Concuerdo que, en el caso que nos ocupa en particular, lo gramaticalmente correcto sería "me la recuerda". Pero también pienso que la utilización del pronombre en esa estructura es, al menos en España, muy poco común,  tal vez por la colisión con la otra estructura con preposición.



De todas formas, ¿es justificable el uso del pronombre personal en «me recuerda a *ella*» por pensar que se está haciendo uso de la construcción _recordar *a*_ [algo o alguien]?

Podemos contrastarlo con otro verbo que rija preposición _a_ como, por ejemplo, _esperar a_, para ver que no haríamos uso del pronombre personal.


Yo espero al tren.

Yo espero a *él*.   > Yo *lo* espero.

No veo otra explicación más que la de un uso regional.


----------



## Pitt

dexterciyo said:


> De todas formas, ¿es justificable el uso del pronombre personal en «me recuerda a *ella*» por pensar que se está haciendo uso de la construcción _recordar *a*_ [algo o alguien]?
> 
> Podemos contrastarlo con otro verbo que rija preposición _a_ como, por ejemplo, _esperar a_, para ver que no haríamos uso del pronombre personal.
> 
> 
> Yo espero al tren.
> 
> Yo espero a *él*.  > Yo *lo* espero.
> No veo otra explicación más que la de un uso regional.


 
Yo también creo que *la canción me recuerda a ella* es un uso regional (pero muy frecuente). En todo caso* a ella* no es un complemento directo. Quizás en el uso regional se interpreta *a ella* como suplemento (complemento preposicional). Pero la  construcción es *recordar algo a alguien* (no: *recordar a algo a alguien*). 

Otro ejemplo:

Uso correcto:
¿Qué te recuerda esta foto? Me recuerda las vacciones. Me las recuerda.

Uso regional:
¿A qué te recuerda esta foto? Me recuerda a las vacaciones. Me recuerda a ellas. 

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Bandama

dexterciyo said:


> Podemos contrastarlo con otro verbo que rija preposición _a_ como, por ejemplo, _esperar a_, para ver que no haríamos uso del pronombre personal.
> 
> 
> Yo espero al tren.
> 
> Yo espero a *él*.  > Yo *lo* espero.
> No veo otra explicación más que la de un uso regional.


 
Hola, dexterciyo. Creo que no buscaste un buen ejemplo y por lo tanto no nos aclara mucho. Con "esperar" no rige la preposiciòn "a". "Esperar" es un verbo transitivo en el que "a" ùnicamente antecede a la persona:

_Espero el tren _ _Lo espero_

_Espero a Juan _ _Lo espero_

El uso de "a" con esperar tiene un significado diferente. "Esperar a" significa "otorgarse (o no) tiempo para algo":

_No esperes a ser mayor para viajar_


El uso de "*recordar*" que analizamos debemos compararlo con verbos como "oponerse", con los que s rige "a".

_Me opongo a la construcciòn de la presa = Me opongo *a ello*_

_Me opongo a Juan = Me opongo *a él*_


Por eso, "*me recuerda a ella*" no sòlo no es regional o alternativo (*Pitt*), sino que es lo correcto cuando "recordar" significa "ser semejante".

_Esta chica me recuerda a Juanita (se parece) = Esta chica me recuerda *a ella*_

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Bandama said:


> Hola, dexterciyo. Creo que no buscaste un buen ejemplo y por lo tanto no nos aclara mucho. Con "esperar" no rije la preposiciòn "a". "Esperar" es un verbo transitivo en el que "a" ùnicamente antecede a la persona:
> 
> _Espero el tren _ _Lo espero_
> 
> _Espero a Juan _ _Lo espero_
> 
> El uso de "a" con esperar tiene un significado diferente. "Esperar a" significa "otorgarse (o no) tiempo para algo":
> 
> _No esperes a ser mayor para viajar_
> 
> 
> El uso de "*recordar*" que analizamos debemos compararlo con verbos como "oponerse", con los que sí ri*g*e "a".
> 
> _Me opongo a la construcción de la presa = Me opongo *a ello*_
> 
> _Me opongo a Juan = Me opongo *a él*_
> 
> 
> Por eso, "*me recuerda a ella*" no sólo no es regional o alternativo (*Pitt*), sino que es lo correcto cuando "recordar" significa "ser semejante".
> 
> _Esta chica me recuerda a Juanita (se parece) = Esta chica me recuerda *a ella*_
> 
> Saludos.



Cierto. No tomes en cuenta mi ejemplo, desde luego que no es válido. El tuyo sí parece justificar lo que venías diciendo. 

Ya hemos hablado acerca de la posibilidad de emplear la preposición (aunque en ciertas zonas no se vea como posibilidad sino como necesario) cuando _recordar_ significa 'una persona o cosa asemejarse a otra'. No obstante, y me repito más de la cuenta, no pasa lo mismo con la acepción 'traer a una persona a la memoria de alguien', en la que no aparece la preposición.



> «Esto me recuerda el caso de una señora que consultaba al doctor Bouvard sobre un remedio entonces en boga y le pedía su parecer» (Fisas Historias [Esp. 1983]).


----------



## Istriano

No puedo acostumbrarme al miedo.
No puedo acostumbrarme a él/eso.

No puedo acostumbrarme a mi vecino.
No puedo acostumbrarme a él.


Acostumbrarse a algo/a alguien


Unas personas usan recordarse como acostumbrarse, siempre con _a_ (objeto indirecto).


----------



## Pitt

Istriano said:


> No puedo acostumbrarme al miedo.
> No puedo acostumbrarme a él/eso.
> 
> No puedo acostumbrarme a mi vecino.
> No puedo acostumbrarme a él.
> 
> 
> Acostumbrarse a algo/a alguien
> 
> 
> Unas personas usan recordarse como acostumbrarse, siempre con _a_ (objeto indirecto).


 
_No puedo acostumbrarme a mi vecino >_
_No puedo acostumbrarme a él._

A mi entender _a mi vecino/a él_ no es un complemento indirecto sino un complemento der régimen. El complemento indirecto se sustituye por _le_, no por _a él_.

Pero yo también creo que unas personas usan _recordar _con la preposición _a _como _acostumbrarse a. _Por eso este lío.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Pitt, en este ejemplo: "¿*A qué* te recuerda [la escena de] esta foto? — Me recuerda *a mis vacaciones*. Me recuerda *a ellas*.", el verbo "recordar" significaría algo como "asemejar" y toma complemento de régimen con "a".

Istriano, el verbo "acostumbrarse" no nos sirve de ejemplo porque es un pronominal de "acostumbrar", intransitivizado por la partícula reflexiva.

Saludos,


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> Pitt, en este ejemplo: "¿*A qué* te recuerda [la escena de] esta foto? — Me recuerda *a mis vacaciones*. Me recuerda *a ellas*.", el verbo "recordar" significaría algo como "asemejar" y toma complemento de régimen con "a".


 
Si *a qué/a mis vacaciones/a ellas* es un complemento de régimen ¿es *te/me* un complemento directo (recordar es transitivo)?

El DPD sólo menciona un complemento directo (uso transitivo), pero no menciona un complemento de régimen. ¿Es el DPD incompleto? 

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> Pitt, en este ejemplo: "¿*A qué* te recuerda [la escena de] esta foto? — Me recuerda *a mis vacaciones*. Me recuerda *a ellas*.", el verbo "recordar" significaría algo como "asemejar" y toma complemento de régimen con "a".
> 
> Istriano, el verbo "acostumbrarse" no nos sirve de ejemplo porque es un pronominal de "acostumbrar", intransitivizado por la partícula reflexiva.
> 
> Saludos,




En mi opinión, teniendo en cuenta las acepciones que da la RAE, tu ejemplo va sin duda con la de 'traer a la memoria algo'.



> Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, ‘traer [otra] a la memoria de alguien, por su similitud con ella o por estar de algún modo relacionada con ella’.




Por lo que no iría con preposición. Aunque, personalmente, tampoco me disgusta con ella.


----------



## Milton Sand

dexterciyo said:


> En mi opinión, teniendo en cuenta las acepciones que da la RAE, tu ejemplo va sin duda con la de 'traer a la memoria algo'.
> 
> Por lo que no iría con preposición. Aunque, personalmente, tampoco me disgusta con ella.


Sí, de acuerdo contigo.

Pitt, tienes toda la razón, cuando significa "asemejar", este es uno de los casos en que el C.D. se introduce con "a", sea ser animado o inanimado. No hay complemento de régimen.


----------



## Pitt

Otra vez el DPD:

*c) *Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, *‘traer [otra] a la memoria de* *alguien, por su similitud con ella o por estar de algún modo relacionada con ella’*: _«Benigna, usted me recuerda a mi madre»_ (Díaz _Neruda_ [Chile 1991]); _«Esto me recuerda el caso de una señora que consultaba al doctor Bouvard sobre un remedio entonces en boga y le pedía su parecer»_ (Fisas _Historias_ [Esp. 1983]).

*d) *Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, *‘asemejarse [a otra]’*: _«El caso recuerda el de la campesina Elvia Cortés»_ (_VGalicia_ [Esp.] 18.12.00). Es frecuente en este caso que el complemento directo de cosa vaya, como el de persona, precedido de la preposición _a: «Su tocado recuerda a los tocados clásicos»_ (Gala _Ulises_ [Esp. 1975]).

Lo veo así:

En la acepción c) para cosas no se usa la preposición *a*:
_¿*Qué* te recuerda esto? Esto me recuerda *el caso* de una señora._

En la acepción d) para cosas se usa la preposición *a *opcionalmente:
_¿*(A) qué* recuerda su tocado? Su tocado recuerda *(a) los tocados clásicos*._

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Istriano said:


> No puedo acostumbrarme al miedo.
> No puedo acostumbrarme a él/eso.
> 
> No puedo acostumbrarme a mi vecino.
> *No puedo acostumbrarme a él.*
> 
> 
> Acostumbrarse a algo/a alguien
> 
> 
> Unas personas usan recordarse como acostumbrarse, siempre con _a_ (objeto indirecto).


 
El verbo _recordarse_ no existe. El verbo _acostumbrarse_ tiene un complemento de régimen con la preposición a (no un complemento indirecto).

*acostumbrarse a* 
verbo pronominal intransitivo
_No puedo acostumbrarme *a Juan* >_
_No puedo acostumbrarme *a él*._
a él =  complemento de régimen  

*recordar*
verbo transitivo
_La foto me recuerda *a Juan* > _
_La foto me *lo *recuerda._
lo = complemento directo  

Saludos


----------



## kamnil

me la recuerda no suena extraño mmmm

 esa voz me* la reduerda*????

 esa voz me recuerda* a ella*, ¿ què les parece?


----------



## Pitt

kamnil said:


> me la recuerda no suena extraño mmmm
> 
> esa voz me* la reduerda*????
> 
> esa voz me recuerda* a ella*, ¿ què les parece?


 
En todo caso es correcto:
_Esa voz me* la* recuerda._
El pronombre personal átono *la* es un complemento directo.

Pero para mí esta construcción es dudosa:
_Esa voz me recuerda *a ella.*_
El pronombre personal tónico (*a ella) *en combinación con un verbo no es un complemento directo. 
Otro ejemplo: *La *quiero = correcto, Quiero *a ella* = incorrecto.


Saludos


----------



## Istriano

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2008955


----------

